# anyone got saints row 3?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

looking at getting this for a bit of a break from modern warfare 3 and battlefield.does anyone own it ? looking for none game magazine reviews as there usually crooked as out.so,marks out of 10


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

ive got it, dont know whether I like it tbh. In trying to outdo GTA, they seem to have gone insane lol. The driving on it is terrible. But, I quite like it, and would reccomend it, however dont expect it to be as good sr2


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have it and completed it yesterday. I found it to be pretty decent and once you get the tanks, helicopters , planes and a jet bike it's really fun. I'm gonna do it on co-op next :thumb:

I would give it an 8.5 out of ten


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I played this over my mates last night, we just free roamed. I quite liked it actually. I found it much better than GTA4.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

This game is insane, it's over the top and not as immersive as GTA but my word it's fun, doing the whole game on co-op and it's been a good laugh. In the advert it said something like "there will be moments where you genuinely won't believe what your are doing" and I thought it was just usual gibberish but it's true, some of the stuff that goes on I promise you won't have seen in a game before.

A good laugh, just don't expect a grotty ganstar gta type game, the game is over the top and doesn't take itself seriously at all.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Eddy said:


> This game is insane, it's over the top and not as immersive as GTA but my word it's fun, doing the whole game on co-op and it's been a good laugh. In the advert it said something like "there will be moments where you genuinely won't believe what your are doing" and I thought it was just usual gibberish but it's true, some of the stuff that goes on I promise you won't have seen in a game before.
> 
> A good laugh, just don't expect a grotty ganstar gta type game, the game is over the top and doesn't take itself seriously at all.


I like the fact that the easiest way to get from your HQcrib to a car is to jump off the roof


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got it and it's absolutely bat**** insane. But it just makes it even more awesome. The driving is terrible but it doesn't ruin the game or anything and when you consider how much more fun it is than GTA and how big it is it's well worth a buy.

9/10 from me.


----------

